# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 39)



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer...._

*What frustrates you about woodworking?*




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 20, 2015)

Not enough time in a wood working day

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 10


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 20, 2015)

Wendell hit it on the head... Not enough time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 20, 2015)

I think @Kevin wood stash-especially Curly Koa is larger then mine....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 20, 2015)

I would agree with the time factor. By the time I have got a cup of coffee, re-visited what I was doing when I quit or got side tracked and get set-up to do what I want I've run out of time or to get anything done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 20, 2015)

justallan said:


> I would agree with the time factor. By the time I have got a cup of coffee, re-visited what I was doing when I quit or got side tracked and get set-up to do what I want I've run out of time or to get anything done.



Worse yet is forgetting what you were going to do!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 20, 2015)

Waiting for glue or finish to dry

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 20, 2015)

I agree - Wendell hit the nail on the head. Never enough time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 20, 2015)

Not enough time is true but it's true for everything so I can't claim that as the most frustrating thing about woodworking. The most frustrating thing for me is that there's so many mediums and an endless number of projects to try but there's just not enough time in the day to ever get to them all.





Yeah. Okay. What Wendell said.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 20, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Worse yet is forgetting what you were going to do!!



I'm not so sure about that - I looked at the City of Spokane Valley's latest council meeting minutes and there's a motion to rename the city Woodhoard Valley and the suggested city logo looks something like this:

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 20, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I'm not so sure about that - I looked at the City of Spokane Valley's latest council meeting minutes and there's a motion to rename the city Woodhoard Valley and the suggested city logo looks something like this:



NO- That name was already taken for a certain spot in NE texas occupied by a crazed Irishman- At least that is what I heard....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 20, 2015)

woodman6415 said:


> Not enough time in a wood working day


What the heck, Buddy. You write that like you have a whole day for woodworking. Just how the heck do you pull that off? I'm jealous!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 20, 2015)

justallan said:


> What the heck, Buddy. You write that like you have a whole day for woodworking. Just how the heck do you pull that off? I'm jealous!



Retired ... Well supposed to be ... Took on a small cabinet/ counter top job this week ....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 20, 2015)

After lack of time would be lack of money.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## woodintyuuu (Sep 20, 2015)

The constant reminders from wife and kids, that wood shavings are not a decor enhancer. I refuse to wear one of those "smocks with my name embroidered on it" or the fancy little shoe covers. I do try to use the air to blow off - BUT I sometimes forget. Like every day . As for not having enough time in the shop like several have said , That ain't my problem!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2015)

That I don't know what I'm doing

Reactions: Agree 2 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 20, 2015)

@woodintyuuu I had a t shirt advertised on my FB page that says Sawdust is Man Glitter. Guessing the family wouldn't believe you? I want that shirt anyway.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## phinds (Sep 20, 2015)

*What frustrates you about woodworking?*

End grain tear-out. We need to re-engineer trees so that wood doesn't DO that. I'm not interested in resharpening my lathe tools every 5 minutes, I want the damn trees to be more cooperative !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 21, 2015)

For me it used to just be not enough time in the shop but now that woodworking has gone form a hobby to a career it has changed a little and sometimes it's the obligations to do what I HAVE to do for inventory, customers, etc instead of what I WANT to do. Don't get me wrong, I like what I do pretty much all the time but occasionally I want to lock the door and work on a project for myself and finding the time for that can be frustrating.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kweinert (Sep 21, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> For me it used to just be not enough time in the shop but now that woodworking has gone form a hobby to a career it has changed a little and sometimes it's the obligations to do what I HAVE to do for inventory, customers, etc instead of what I WANT to do. Don't get me wrong, I like what I do pretty much all the time but occasionally I want to lock the door and work on a project for myself and finding the time for that can be frustrating.



So, really, you're agreeing with Wendell. It's just that your other 'gotta get it done before I can wood shop' is also woodworking :)

For me it's a combination of not enough time out there and too many things I want to try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Sep 21, 2015)

So much wood, too little time.
Curt

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

